# Outdoor Stair Maximum Riser Height



## fj80 (Mar 6, 2017)

What's the maximum riser height allowed on an outdoor stair? Is it still governed by IRC 311.7.4.2 which states max is 7-3/4"?


----------



## Sleepy (Mar 6, 2017)

That's my understanding, if it is a component of a means of egress, such as the exit discharge leading from the exit door to the public way.  Otherwise no requirements other than the designer's judgment and tolerance for liability.


----------



## my250r11 (Mar 6, 2017)

Yes unless your state has amended it.


----------



## fj80 (Mar 6, 2017)

I checked the state amendments and they allow 8 1/4" risers. It appears the building code does not address exterior site stairs that are not attached to the building. Not that I want to go higher than an 8" riser anyway, was just curious if there is any limit on ones not attached to a house or building.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 6, 2017)

Like sleepy said, if it is not the required egress path to the public way, then any other steps/stairs, unattached to the house, I consider landscaping.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 21, 2017)

It comes down to a "risk management" issue. What are you willing to accept vs how much insurance do you carry?


----------

